# Newbie questions about cervix problems. IUI difficulties.



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

My second attempt at IUI didn't go well at all. They can't get the catheter in far enough and have booked me in to have a procedure to open up my cervix. Has anyone else had this as I'm worried about what could have caused it to happen?

Thanks


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I haven't experienced this but my friend has & she also had problem with IUI & even more problems with EC in IVF. I think it's just how you are & I don't think anything happens to make the cervix open less. TBH the only thing that is supposed to go through your cervix is spermies & they're miniscule!

My friend did have the dilation which did work so it's worth a go


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I had a dilation - it's a sort of temporary answer really, it last from about 6 months to 18 months I think... by now my cervix canal is a bit small again. As for causes, who knows, it's a bit like having small feet or small ears - Could be you were born like it, or if you've had any cryosurgery of the cervix that can cause scar tissue there too. 

Dilation is a very quick and easy procedure, it was painful when I had it done, a bit like really bad period pains. But it worked for a while. 
I've had 5 treatments since that, and my narrow os (opening of the cervix) did cause a bit of complication for my first IVF - a very traumatic transfer... so my advice to you is always insist on having some sedation during the procedures  - IUI or Embryo Transfer. That way, they can tug / shove / pull a bit more without hurting you (sorry if that's too much info - but if you're under sedation you really don't care!). But Spring if you have the dilation done, you may find that is enough for you to get pg naturally anyway. 

Feel free to ask me any more questions, or pm me if you want
Good luck


----------



## *spring* (Nov 18, 2007)

Thank you very much for your replies. I don't feel as nervous having the dilation procedure done now.

I've got my pre op appointment tomorrow then i go to Cyprus for a week. I then have the procedure the day after i come back so i have no time to worry during the lead up to it. I've never been put under before so i think that part is the most scary to me.

Do any of you think that might be the reason for you not falling PG so far? I know sperm is so small but I've sort of got it into my head that might be the reason why i haven't fallen PG yet. I doubt it very much it is but it makes me feel better


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

I always thought it makes it more difficult for us. We have an unexplained infertility problem, although we have also suffered fertilization problems during 2 of our IVF / ICSIs, so who knows. I have heard of others who found that the dilation did the trick, so let's hope that's all you need is to widen the corridor!  
Cat
xxx


----------

